# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education > Students >  What's the coolest thing your teachers have used 3D printers for in lesson plans?

## VinsibleVince

The school that my son goes to is getting a 3D printing, and the instructor has asked parents to come up with some ideas for how the machine can be used in lesson plans.  I was wondering what some other students have experienced in classes that had 3D printers.  What have you enjoyed in your classes and what do you think would make for good lessons?

----------


## RedSox2013

I'm not of school age, but My niece has a geometry class in high school, where students had a project in which they had to 3D print special geometric shapes on the printers and then provide all sorts of details on angles, etc in a report.  She thought it was pretty cool, and I did too.  I still think many teachers are unsure how to use the printers to their full capabilities.

----------

